# The Mummy: Karloff vs. Karloff?



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

As much as I love this kit--and I have two of them. . . for now--I appear to be one of the *very* few who feel that the Karloff likeness is less than what it might have been. So while waiting for subassemblies to dry, etc., I resculpted the head more to my liking. . . 








I removed the back side of the head from both dorsal body halves with a jeweler's saw, and assembled the heads as stand-alone units. Both heads were then filled with polyurethane resin (PUR), and pegged with 1/8" tin solder. 

There might be some very minor tweaking still to be done before it is primed, but for all intents and purposes, it is done.

Augie


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ok...so when are you going to cast up a few replacement heads for us?

NICE JOB!!! I like what you've done to "tweak" an already AWESOME kit!

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That is VERY good. The original head looks nice until compared to the reworked one. Some of the differences (sharpness) are just due to the limitations of injection molding...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

the only limitation is from the master the tool is made from........


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Hey Knight owl great looking sculpt please let us know if you going to offer it to us i want one for my kit . 


Sprayray


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The real limitation in injection molding is designing the part so it will come out of the tool cleanly..This presents a real problem with deeply textured surfaces with multiple compund curves - such as the head of a figure.
If we are to design a two part head for a figure we cannot create all the texture and undercuts that the mummy's head would ideally have...
To get all the texture we'd need to make that head out of four or more segments - now we have the problem of multiple seam lines...
Injection moulding has Limitations imposed by the fact that steel tooling is inflexible so parts made in that tooling must be designed to allow them to be ejected from the tooling.

Dave


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

First of all, thank you all for the kind response.

As I said at the outset, my only goal was to achieve what *I* felt was a reasonable likeness of Karloff to complement what is all-in-all an outstanding(!) kit: IMHO, the stock facial likeness favors Rondo Hatton more than it does Karloff. Texturing and undercuts can be readily attained after the fact--if the modeler is so inclined--using putty, paint, what have you. Basic structure, however, is another matter. 

As to reproducing my version of Im-ho-tep's head, I hadn't given it much thought. The head is in rubber now, but this only to prevent me from having to rework another head for my second kit. 

Thanks again, and keep those build-ups of this great kit coming!

Augie


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

by golly... resculpting on top of exisitng figure kits looks like A LOT of fun!

great surface textures!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic! :thumbsup:

That is a quick fix for the head! I didn't realize how much closer it could look to the movie version until seeing your resculpt!


----------



## VFX2G (Feb 19, 2006)

The sculpt is great. Can't wait and see it on the body.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I think the original looks better, myself. No offense intended.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kit-junkie said:


> I think the original looks better, myself. No offense intended.


http://boirskarloffmonster41.tribe.net/photos/7f2577b5-965c-4fb9-90e6-a8cb58762019

http://www.doctormacro1.info/Images/Karloff, Boris/Annex/Annex - Karloff, Boris (Mummy, The)_01.jpg

http://www.doctormacro1.info/Images/Karloff, Boris/Annex/Annex - Karloff, Boris (Mummy, The)_06.jpg

I reckon it's judgement call.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

A splendid sculpture! 
This head is reproduced in a resin, and is it sold?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

knightowl, I now plan to resculpt mine in the same manner and tilt the head as shown in this shot:

http://www.doctormacro1.info/Images/Karloff, Boris/Annex/Annex - Karloff, Boris (Mummy, The)_01.jpg

BTW: The slots around the inside edge of the sarcophagus are copied after the real thing. 

It might be fun to line the inside with hieroglyphics as shown in the above picture. I've seen pics of the real ones that had hieroglyphics on the inside back under the mummy as well--just filled with the writing. I think the idea of covering the inside with prayers in many cases was to protect the mummy. Of course, in this case, he's probably cursed with the writing.


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

Gentlemen:

It was back to the salt mines today, so I will keep this brief . . .

First of all thank you all for your comments.

Perfesser: Thank you for the kind words and the links to the images. My replacement head is tilted so as to recreate that iconic image--will try to post an image later this week. When I first heard of the kit, I started thinking of a full-blown quasi-historical coffin fully decorated on the inside, but then thought better of it. . . Still, the possibilities are staggering!

Yasutoshi: Arigatou! Let me get back to you later this week.

VFX2G: Many thanks! :thumbsup: As I mentioned above, I'll try to get images up by the weekend. 

kit-junkie: None taken! 

Thanks again!

Augie


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great job Augie!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Nicely done! 
Dave, thanks for the discussion about injection molding. Moebius achieved a terrific compromise with their mummy head. And I think you're right - a multiseamed head would not be worth the extra details on the sculpt.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

From one owl to another; great looking re-sculpt Augie! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

knightowl said:


> I started thinking of a full-blown quasi-historical coffin fully decorated on the inside, but then thought better of it. . . Still, the possibilities are staggering!


Augie:

Sometimes restraint is the better part of creativity 

I'm still unsure how far I'll take it. I'm almost certain I'll be carving off the flowers on the sarcophagus and making the hands look more like another model version I've seen of the coffin.

Has anyone got info on the flowers in the hand and what they're all about?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Beautiful head! What a startling likeness. Can't wait to get started but still haven't seen a kit where I live - a million pop. but not exactly a center of Moebius activity. Someday they WILL get here, I hope. 



knightowl said:


> When I first heard of the kit, I started thinking of a full-blown quasi-historical coffin fully decorated on the inside, but then thought better of it. . . Still, the possibilities are staggering!


Remember, this is Imhotep. He didn't get a royal burial. Just the opposite. If anything, the inside of the sarcophagus should be decorated with little more than claw scratches.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

the lotus is the giver of life,and to destroy it means not being able to enter the underworld.I also do jewlery.alexander


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

I will again preface my comments with thanks to all!

otto, mrmurph, and my fellow Strigid: MANY THANKS!

Perfesser: Words to live by! :thumbsup: I've already removed the lotus blossoms (thanks to Alexander for the explanation), as well as what remained of the beard and the mounting plate for the Uraeus.

Starseeker: Many thanks, kind sir! Hopefully not too much longer for you. Though small consolation, it _is_ worth the wait.

I couldn't agree more; however, the coffin was obviously destined for someone of rank. Hence it would be conceivable that the interior embellishment would complement the exterior opulence. In any case, I decided against it: not only did I want to recreate the mummy and coffin as represented in the movie, but once I "installed" the mummy, most of the work would be hidden from view. 

And now. . . 








The head has yet to be permanently attached. The green arrow on the right points to the edge of the ground-in panel (still very much a work in progress) that will eventually serve as the marquee for the hieroglyphs. 

And finally, for those who so kindly expressed an interest in acquiring one of these heads, I must regretfully decline. My production days have been over for going on four years, and what with the inherent commitment involved, to say nothing of the legal due diligence, I would much rather spend my time sculpting and modelling, sharing my work with the readership, and enjoying all the different interpretations of this kit and others. Again, thank you!!!

Best regards,

Augie


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Can't resist adding just one more word of praise. That face looks... well, not alive... but certainly anguished. Amazing work.
The coffin, if I remember my annual Hallowe'en and favorite Universal picture of all time, was bare inside with just the glyphs of his name along one edge and all the sacred words along the other edge scratched out. I think that you're right, that it was a coffin made for another's use. During Ardath Bey's (sp?) recollections, as soon as they sealed him in the coffin, they began to deface at least the face and the breast of the figure carved on the coffin, so there should be significant damage and wood rot simulated on the model's coffin lid.
Looking at what you're doing, I'm so tempted to break down and pay postage. What? No never! Ah, it'll be Hallowe'en before I can start on another project anyway. I'll just be very happy to watch yours.
Edit 1: here's a shot of the coffin with the hieroglyphics at the top visible. I can't remember seeing them in the movie.
Edit 2: here's an interesting technique that I hope someone will try before I do. In the April 95 issue of FSM, they reviewed the new kit of a figure from the Stargate movie. The model was painted with acrylics. Then, John Plzak writes: "To get a realistic gold appearance on the face mask I used real gold leaf, applied with acrylic gold leaf 'size' (glue). I also applied gold leaf on the headdress trim and the decorations. I washed the gold areas with thinned burnt umber oil paint..." This picture is not the best scan. The gold really looks beautiful. Worth a try?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gold foil might be another option.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

That's the best head I've seen so far! I'd love to have an aftermarket version in resin. I'm going to totally rework the inside of the sarcophagus on my kit. The shape of the inside liner is a bit off above the head of the figure. It's more squared off at the top than the kit version. Perhaps a replacement liner with slots for the lid pegs, squared off top and engraved hyroglyphs to go with that aftermarket head of yours is in order? Don't forget to scratch out the glyphs on the left side to remove the prayers of protection!


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Starseeker!

Again. . . heartfelt thanks!

Rendering the damage is easy  ; but depicting it convincingly? Fortunately that is still quite a ways off before I have to give it much [serious] thought. 

You're spot-on about the top tier of 'glyphs. What I am not sure about is if the 'glyphs continued along the lower half of the film coffin? 

As to the gold. . . DEFINITELY worth a shot. It is inexpensive and the results are *well* worth it. If I may digress for a moment, this is a 1/8 scale portrait bust of Maeda Toshiie I sculpted some years back (I apologize for the low-res image). . . 








The "crest" (stylized catfish tail) of the kabuto was finished using gold leaf as on the original. By way of contrast, the lacquered plates were finished using Gunze-Sangyo Mr. Metal Gold.

THANKS AGAIN!

Augie


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, Dave!

MANY THANKS for your kind and generous praise!

And I am very much looking forward to _your_ reworking of the "inner coffin"! I'm making some minor mods, but nothing too dramatic. 

Absolutely! I'm thinking about applying a thin layer of gesso over the marquee "band", and then scratching though that to give it the right depth and relief. . . 

Best get back to it! 

Augie


----------



## JimPV (Apr 26, 2009)

Wondering if Augie ever finished his Moebius Mummy kit, hmmmm? Judging from the look of that terrific replacement head, I'd love to see the finished buildup (!).


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Jim,

Regretfully not. It's been a "perfect storm" of issues over the latter half of the Summer months: some personal, lots related to work, and a brief change of heart on the part of the patron. The Mummy project has been tabled until some time next year, and what little free time I've had has been spent trying to get the PL Bowen *Wolf Man* (styrene) to the painting bench (this is pretty much a 100% makeover) and reworking Monarch's *Nosferatu* (repositioning of arms, adding the sleeping cap, sharpening detail, etc.).

One thing I can assure you is that it--The Mummy--*will* be completed. In the meantime, I might take a casting of the head and develop a 1/8th scale bust from it. . . 

Thanks for asking! :thumbsup:

Augie


----------



## stevek. (Jun 6, 2009)

Great job!! Looks so much more Karloffian! I'm fairly new at Hobbytalk and model building and my only message so far was how I thought that the face on the sarcophagus looked more like Karloff than the one on the mummy. Again, great job and hope you market it. Stevek.


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

This is a late hit and somewhat OT, but reading this thread, I was struck by a thought:

Isn't it amazing how Karloff could look and act like anything he wanted and yet still be unmistakeably Karloff?

Truly the mark of a great actor.

-Neil


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Amazing, yes. That is what an actor is supposed to do, and the more talent they have, the more convincing the performance they give. It truly is a "craft", in every sense of the word. :thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Let's see the finished product, I wish you would print details on how you sculpted the new head for The Mummy.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I think the Moebius Mummy resembles Karloff quite a lot from the photo's I've seen.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> I think the Moebius Mummy resembles Karloff quite a lot from the photo's I've seen.


Ditto that:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

It looks like Karloff but, could be better. This was make I think because of the Janus version. I would like that replacement head, but I will try to see if I could customize it
with putty.


----------

